# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  نونية أبي الفتح البستي - زيـادَةُ المَرء فـي دُنيـاهُ نقصـانُ -

## العاصمية

نونية أبي الفتح البستي.mp3

زيـادَةُ المَرء فـي دُنيـاهُ نقصـانُ ...... وربْحُـهُ غَيرَ محض الخَير خُسـرانُ
وكُل وِجـدانِ حَظٍّ لا ثَبـاتَ لَـهُ...... فإنَّ مَعنـاهُ فـي التَّحقيق فُقْـدانُ
يا عامِـراً لخَـرابِ الدَّهرِ مُجتهِـداً...... باللهِ هـل لخَـرابِ العمر عُمـرانُ
ويا حَريـصاً على الأموالِ تَجمَعُهـا...... أُنْسِيـتَ أنَّ سُرورَ المـالِ أحْـزانُ

زَعِ الفـؤادَ عـنِ الدُّنيـا وزينتهـا ......فصَفْوُها كَدَرٌ والوَصـلُ هِجْـرانُ
وأَرعِ سَمعَـكَ أمثـالاً أُفَـصِّـلُها ...... كمـا يُفَصَّـلُ يَاقـوتٌ ومَرْجـانُ
أحسِنْ إلـى النّـاسِ تَستَعبِدْ قُلوبَهُمُ ...... فطالَمـا استعبدَ الإنسـانَ إحسانُ
يا خادمَ الجسم كم تشقـى بِخدمته ...... أتطلب الربح فيمـا فيـه خسران]

[أقبل على النفس واستكمل فضائلها ...... فأنـت بالنفس لا بالجسم إنسـان] 
وإنْ أسـاءَ مُسـيءٌ فلْيَكنْ لكَ في ...... عُـروضِ زَلَّتِهِ صَفْـحٌ وغُفـرانُ
وكُنْ علـى الدَّهر مِعواناً لـذي أمَلٍ ...... يَرجـو نَداكَ فإنَّ الحُـرَّ مِعْـوانُ
واشدُدْ يَدْيـكَ بحَبـلِ الله مُعتَصِمـاً ...... فإنَّـهُ الرُّكْنُ إنْ خانَتْـكَ أركـانُ

مَـنْ يَتَّقِ الله يُحْمَـدُ فـي عَواقِبِـه ...... وَيكفِهِ شَرَّ مَـنْ عزُّوا ومَـنْ هانُوا
مَـنِ استعـانَ بغَيرِ اللهِ فـي طَلَـبٍ ...... فـإنَّ ناصِـرَهُ عَجـزٌ وخِـذْلانُ
[مـن كان للخير منّاعـا فليس لـه ...... علـى الحقيقة إخـوان وأَخـدانُ]
مـَنْ جادَ بالمـالِ مالَ النَّاسُ قاطِبَـة ...... إلَيـهِ والمـالُ للإنسـان فَتّـانُ

مَنْ سالَمَ النّاسَ يسلَمْ مـن غوائِلِهمْ ...... وعـاشَ وَهْوَ قَريرُ العَينِ جَـذْلانُ
مَنْ كانَ للعَقلِ سُلطـانٌ عَلَيهِ غَـدا ...... وما علـى نَفسِهِ للحِرْصِ سُلطـانُ
مَنْ مّدَّ طَرْفاً لفَرطِ الجَهلِ نحـو هَوى ...... أغضـى على الحَقِّ يَوماً وهْوَ خَزْيانُ
مَنْ عاشَرَ النّاسَ لاقـى مِنهُمُ نَصبَـاَ ...... لأنَّ سوسَـهُـمُ بَغْـيٌ وعُـدْوانُ

ومَنْ يُفَتِّشْ عـنِ الإخـوانِ يقلِهِـمُ ...... فَجُلُّ إخْـوانِ هَذا العَصرِ خَـوّانُ
منِ استشارَ صُروفَ الدَّهرِ قـامَ لـهُ ...... علـى حقيقةِ طَبعِ الدهـر بُرهـانُ
مَنْ يَزْرَعِ الشَّـرَّ يَحصُدْ في عواقبِـهِ ...... نَـدامَـةً ولِحَصـدِ الزَّرْعِ إبّـانُ
مَنِ استَنـامَ إلى الأشـرار نامَ وفـي ...... قَميصِـهِ مِنهُـمُ صِـلٌّ وثُعْبـانُ

كُنْ رَيَّـقَ البِشْـرِ إنْ الحُـرَّ هِمَّتُـهُ ...... صَحيفَةٌ وعَلَيهـا البِشْـرُ عُنْـوانُ
ورافِـقِ الرِّفْقَ في كُلِّ الأمورِ فلَـمْ ...... يندّمْ رَفيـقٌ ولـم يذمُمْهُ إنسـانُ
ولا يَغُرَّنْـكَ حَـظٌّ جَـرَّهْ خـرَقٌ ...... فالخَرْقُ هَـدمٌ ورِفـقُ المَرءِ بُنْيـانُ
أحسِنْ إذا كـانَ إمكانٌ ومَقـدِرةٌ فلن ...... يَـدومَ على الإحسـانِ إمكانُ

فالرَّوضُ يَـزدانُ بالأنْـوَارِ فاغِمـةً ...... والحُرُّ بالعـدلْ والإحسـانِ يَـزْدانُ
صُنْ حُرَّ وَجهِـكَ لا تهتِكْ غِـلامتهُ ...... فكُـل حُـرٍّ لِحُـرِّ الوَجـهِ صَـوّانُ
فإنْ لَقِيـتَ عـدُوّاً فَالْقَـهُ أبَـداً ...... والوَجـهُ بالبِشْرِ والإشـراقِ غَضّـانُ
دَعِ التكاسُلَ في الخَـيراتِ تطلُبُـها ...... فليـسَ يسعَدُ بالخَــيراتِ كَسْـلانُ

لا ظِلَّ للمَرءِ يعرى من تُقىً ونُهـىَ ...... وإن أظلَّتْـهُ أوراقٌ وأغصـانُ
والنّاسُ أعـوانُ مَنْ وَالتْـهُ دولَتُـهُ ...... وهُمْ علَيـهِ إذا عـادَتْـهُ أعـوانُ
سَحْبـانُ من غَيرِ مالٍ باقِلٌ حَصـرٌ ...... وبـاقِلٌ فـي ثَراءِ المـالِ سَحْبـانُ
لا تُودِعِ السِـرَّ وَشَّـاءً يبـوحُ بهِ ...... فما رعـى غَنَماً فـي البدَّوِّ سِرْحـانُ

لا تَحسَبِ النَّاسَ طَبْعاً واحِداً فَلهُمْ ...... غـرائـزٌ لسْتَ تُحصِيـهن ألـوانُ
ما كُـلُّ مـاءٍ كصَـدّاءٍ لـوارِدِه...... نَعَمْ ولا كُـلُّ نَبْتٍ فهـو سَعْـدانُ
لا تَخدِشَـنَّ بِمَطْلٍٍ وَجْـهَ عارِفَـةٍ ...... فـالبِـرُّ يَخدِشُـهُ مَطْـلٌ ولَيّـانُ
لا تَستشِـرْ غيرَ نَدْبٍ حتازِمٍ يَقِـظٍ ...... قـدِ اسْتَـوى فيـه إسْرارٌ وإعْـلانُ

فللِتـدابيـرِ فُرْسـانٌ إذا ركِبـُوا ...... فيهـا أبَـرُّوا كمـا للِحَربِ فُرْسـانُ
ولـلأمـور مَواقيـتٌ مُـقَـدَّرَةٌ ...... وكُـلُّ أمـرٍ لـهُ حَـدُّ ومِـيـزانُ
فلا تكُـنْ عَجِـلاً بـالأمرِ تطلُبُـهُ ...... فليـسَ يُحمَدُ قبـل النُّضْجِ بُحْـرانُ
كفى مِنَ العيـشِ ما قدْ سَدَّ من عَوَزٍ ...... ففيـهِ للـحُـرِّ إن حققـت غُنيـانُ

وذو القَنـاعَةِ راضٍ مـن مَعيشَتِـهِ ...... وصاحبُ الحِرْصِ إن أثـرى فَغَضبْـانُ
حَسْبُ الفـتى عقلُـهُ خِـلاًّ يُعاشِرُهُ ...... إذا تـحـامـاهُ إخـوانٌ وخُـلاّنُ
هُما رضيـعا لِبـانٍ حِكَمةٌ وتُقـىً ...... وساكِـنـا وَطَـنٍ مـالٌ وطُغْيـانُ
إذا نَبـا بـكريـمٍ موطِـنٌ فلَـهُ ...... وراءهُ فـي بسيـط الأرض أوطـانُ

يا ظالمـا فرحـا بالعـزِّ ساعَـدَه ...... إن كنت فـي صلـة فالظهر يقظـانُ 
ما استَمْرأ الظُّلْمَ لو أنصْتَ آكِلُـهُ ...... وهلْ يلَـذُّ مَـذاقَ المـرء خُـطْبـانُ
يا أيُّـها العَالِـمُ المَرضِـيُّ سيرَتُـهُ ...... أبشِـرْ فـأنـتَ بغَـيرِ المـاءِ رَيـانُ
ويا أخَا الجَهلِ لو أصبَحْتَ في لُجَجٍ ...... فأنـتَ ما بينَـهـا لاشَـكَّ ضمـآنُ 

لا تحسَبَـنَّ سُروراً دائمـاً أبَـداً ...... مَـنْ سَـرَّهُ زمَـنٌ ساءتْـهُ أزمـانُ
[إذا جفـاك خليـلٌ كنت تألفـه ...... فـاطلب سـواه فكـل الناس إخوانُ
وإن نبَتْ فيك أوطان نشأت بهـا ...... فـارحـل فكـل بـلاد الله أوطـانُ]
يا رافِلاً في الشَّبابِ الرحب مُنتشِياً ...... مِـنْ كأسِهِ هلْ أصابَ الرُّشْدَ نَشْـوانُ

لا تَغتَـرِرْ بشَبـابٍ رائـقٍ نظِـر ٍ ...... فـكَـم تَقـدَّمَ قَبـَل الشّيْبِ شُبّـانُ
ويا أخَا الشَّيبِ لو ناصَحتَ نفسَكَ ......لم يكُـنْ لمثِـلكَ فـي اللَّـذاتِ إنعـامُ
هبِ الشَّبيبَةَ تُبْذي عُذرَ صاحبـها ...... ما عُـذْرُ أشَيـبَ يَستهويـهِ شَيْطـانُ
كُـلُّ الذُّنـوبِ فإنَّ الله يغفِرهـا ...... إن شَيَّـعَ المَـرءَ إخـلاصٌ وإيـمـانُ

وكُـلُّ كَسْـرٍ فإنَّ الديـن يَجبُرُهُ ...... ومـا لِكَسـرِ قَنـاةِ الدِّيـنِ جُبْـرانُ
[خذهـا سوائـر أمثـالٍ مهذَّبـةً ...... فيهـا لمـن يبتغـي التِّبيـانَ تِبيـانُ]
[ما ضرَّ حسَّـانَها والطبع صائِغُهـا ...... إنْ لم يقُلْهـا قَـريـعُ الشِّـعرِ حَسّـانُ]
 

منقول

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يا خادمَ الجسم كم تشقـى بِخدمته ...... أتطلب الربح فيمـا فيـه خسران]
> 
> [أقبل على النفس واستكمل فضائلها ...... فأنـت بالنفس لا بالجسم إنسـان]


جميلة جدا

كلها جميلة 

جزاك الله خيرا على النقل بارك الله فيك

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ماشاءالله بارك الله فيك

----------


## مروة عاشور

رائعة بحق
استمتعت بالاستماع إليها
بارك الله فيكِ, وأحسن إليكِ.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أكرمكِ المولى أختي الفاضلة على نقلكِ الطيب

----------


## العاصمية

> جميلة جدا
> 
> كلها جميلة 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على النقل بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله وجزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة سارة

----------


## العاصمية

> ماشاءالله بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله أختي الفاضلة "قلبـ مملكه ـي وربي يملكه"

----------


## العاصمية

> أكرمكِ المولى أختي الفاضلة على نقلكِ الطيب


وإياك أختي الفاضلة أم حمزة الأندلسي

----------


## العاصمية

> رائعة بحق
> استمتعت بالاستماع إليها
> بارك الله فيكِ, وأحسن إليكِ.


وإياك أختي الفاضلة مروة عاشور، وجزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## العاصمية

قال أبو الفتح البستي :

إذا جَفاكَ خَليلٌ كنتَ تألفُهُ ..... فاطلُبْ سِواهُ، فَكُلُّ النَّاسِ إخوانُ
وإن نَبَتْ بِكَ أوطانٌ نَشَأْتَ بها ..... فارحَلْ فكلُّ بِلادِ اللهِ أوطانُ
فأكْيَسُ النّاسِ مَنْ في كيسِهِ كِسَرٌ ..... لا مَنْ يُمَدُّ له في الفَضلِ مَيْدانُ
النَّاسُ هَضْبُ شِمامِ حَيْثُ مَيْسَرَةٌ ..... لَكِنَّهُمْ حَيْثُ مالَ المالُ أغصانُ
كُنّا نرى إنّما الإحسانُ مَكْرُمَةٌ ..... فاليَوْمَ مَنْ لا يَضُرُّ النَّاسَ مِحْسانُ

----------


## مروة عاشور

نفتقد أختنا أم حنيفة
عساها بخير حال..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> مَـنْ يَتَّقِ الله يُحْمَـدُ فـي عَواقِبِـه ...... وَيكفِهِ شَرَّ مَـنْ عزُّوا ومَـنْ هانُوا
> مَـنِ استعـانَ بغَيرِ اللهِ فـي طَلَـبٍ ...... فـإنَّ ناصِـرَهُ عَجـزٌ وخِـذْلانُ


*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم أروى المكية

كُـلُّ الذُّنـوبِ فإنَّ الله يغفِرهـا ...... إن شَيَّـعَ المَـرءَ إخـلاصٌ وإيـمـانُ
وكُـلُّ كَسْـرٍ فإنَّ الديـن يَجبُرُهُ ...... ومـا لِكَسـرِ قَنـاةِ الدِّيـنِ جُبْـرانُ

ما شاء الله رائعة .
اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات في الدنيا والآخرة .

----------


## العاصمية

> اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات في الدنيا والآخرة .


آمين

----------


## العاصمية

*تصحيح الرابط*
https://archive.org/download/nonyah_...h_abilfath.mp3

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكِ الله أخيرا ،، حياكِ الله في مجلسكِ أخيتي العاصمية،،

----------


## أم أروى المكية

عود حميد أخيتي في الله العاصمية ، وأسأل الله العظيم لك التيسير والقبول .
ننتظرك دررك وفوائدك .

----------


## العاصمية

> جزاكِ الله أخيرا ،، حياكِ الله في مجلسكِ أخيتي العاصمية،،


الله يحييك أختي الفاضلة ويجزيك خيراً
أسأل أن يرزقنا الإخلاص فى القول والعمل.

----------


## العاصمية

> عود حميد أخيتي في الله العاصمية ، وأسأل الله العظيم لك التيسير والقبول .
> ننتظرك دررك وفوائدك .


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك أختي الفاضلة
أسأل الله التيسير والقبول لنا جميعاً

----------


## العاصمية

> نفتقد أختنا أم حنيفة
> عساها بخير حال..


بالمناسبة - أم حنيفة هي العاصمية (صاحبة الموضوع) - ابتسامة

----------

